
Ask HN: What's your wish list for WFH tools? - prmph
Now that working from home has become more relevant for the foreseeable future, what tools (or what features of tools you already use) do you wish you had to it more bearable and&#x2F;or productive?
======
jrow
Comfortable desk chair and desk. Sodastream - so much easier than buying fizzy
water at the store. Spotify premium/family for working music.

------
oftenwrong
A modest ergonomic desk, like this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Helf_yrTn0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Helf_yrTn0)

